
New blockchain-based music streaming service Audius is a copyright nightmare - smacktoward
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20905384/audius-blockchain-music-streaming-service-copyright-infringement-piracy
======
algaeontoast
As someone who worked for some companies with actually utility in the golden
age of ethereum, blockchain is dead and kind of useless. Yes, it’s cool - but
anyone worth their weight as a software engineer shouldn’t see value in these
kinds of projects...

Protocol labs is one of the only shops I’d vouch for in the space. ConsenSys
just scams the financial sector - and fuels their own blockchain circle jerk.

~~~
verdverm
Totally agree, worked in blockchain and left because of the amature hour I'm
going to get rich making this, neolibritarian ideology that doesn't accept
other ideas, and the rampant scamming and market manipulation.

